# Ronnie Coleman posing @ the Ronnie Coleman Classic 2010



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2010)

*Ronnie Coleman posing @  the Ronnie Coleman Classic 2010 			*







YouTube Video


----------



## MyK (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't find him impressive at all...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2010)

what? you sent me a PM saying how you and Big Ron were just the other day spooning!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I don't find him impressive at all...








YouTube Video











I assume you were impressed at one time, however?


----------



## MyK (Apr 13, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> what? you sent me a PM saying how you and Big Ron were just the other day spooning!


 

how did you know about that?


----------



## MyK (Apr 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

yea, he was in good shape back then.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2010)

between now and 2000, it's laughable what his waistline looks like...GH anyone?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 14, 2010)

his lat is fucked, it's a shame he fell apart. Could have got #9 if he didn't.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I don't find him impressive at all...



really, how do you think you will look at the age of 46?


----------



## GFR (Apr 14, 2010)

He looks great, his waist is much smaller now. I hope he never plays the size game again and just enjoys his retirement.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw him in an interview not 4 weeks ago he said he has not trained in 2 months at that point.  He probably has not trained in 3 months I'm guessing in that vidi.  Plus he is well into his 40s. He always always took months off after the Olympia.  I don't doubt for a minute that he could pack on a shit ton of mass in the next 6 months. Muscle memory is fact.  Thing is can his old joints and frame handle the pounding any more.  That's what will decide whether or not he can be competitive again.


----------



## MyK (Apr 14, 2010)

Robert said:


> really, how do you think you will look at the age of 46?


 
I didnt mean it like that. look back at his figure in say 97 and compare it to now, you can see the effects of the gh. i guess its my just my po ..


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 14, 2010)

Robert said:


> really, how do you think you will look at the age of 46?



Coleman is 46?  Shit, he doesn't look older than like 30.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Apr 14, 2010)

The effect of steroids on the human anatomy can be repulsive and grotesque.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Coleman is 46?  Shit, he doesn't look older than like 30.



he is actually 45, turns 46 next month though.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 15, 2010)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> The effect of steroids on the human anatomy can be repulsive and grotesque.


Steroids are not the culprit; long term use, no rest from use, as well as an overly abusive mixture  of various chems are what can make it repulsive and grotesque.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 15, 2010)

Interesting to see these guys when they're not "pumped up" like in a competition.


----------

